# [NETWORKING] Crear 2 LANs en misma placa y misma red

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola.

Ante todo agradezco la participación. 

Les comento el escenario y lo que necesito hacer:

Vinculo de Internet <---> Proxy Gnu/Linux (iptables, dnsmasq, squid) <---> Antena Ominidireccional Emisora<----> 5 Antenas receptoras.

El asunto es que estas 5 antenas tienen la misma Lan, 192.168.1.0/24

No puedo poner otra placa de red en el Proxy dado que tengo una antena emisora que distribuye, no hay forma de salir con dos placas a una sola antena emisora

Necesito que de estas 5 antenas receptoras, una de ellas tenga bajo si una Lan diferente. No me preocupa el DHCP (les pondría en tal caso ip estatica), lo que si pienso es como hacer para tener en uno de esos lugares 192.168.2.0/24  

Si necesitan algun dato más por favor solicitenlo.

Gracias.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sat Sep 10, 2016 9:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué ip tiene la Antena Ominidireccional Emisora?

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Quilosaq:

La emisora tiene la 192.168.1.2, las receptoras tienen, 192.168.1.3/1.4/1.5/1.6/1.7

Mi idea es que los datos pasen por la 192.168.1.2 a la 192.168.1.3 y que bajo de esta puedan tener una red 192.168.2.0/24

Quiero hacer esto sin poner otro equipo, si pongo otro proxy u otro equipo de capa 3 va a funcionar, el tema es sin estos equipos.

Gracias.

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Puedes ponerle a una sola tarjeta varias IP's del estilo:

ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1

ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.1.2

ifconfig eth0:2 10.0.0.1

etc.

Eso sí, al compartir la red física compatirán ancho de banda,.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Ok. Gracias Pcmaster.

En realidad esta mal enunciado el asunto de hilo (lo voy a cambiar)

Esto lo puedo hacer. ¿Por las antenas va a viajar información de dos LANs diferentes? 

Supongamos pongo la eth0:1 con 192.168.2.1 

Digamos que del otro lado de las antenas puedo poner una PC con 192.168.2.50. ¿Va a verse con la IP 192.168.2.1 de la eth0:1?

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

La conexión física (cable, wifi) se relaciona con las MAC, la capa IP está a un nivel superior.

Los equipos se verán si están en la misma red lógica (por ejemplo, todos son 192.168.0.x) y hay conexión física.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Bien, entonces puede funcionar.

Por favor corregirme si algo es erróneo. 

Puedo tener entonces.

*eth0 con la 192.168.1.0/24

*eth0:1 con la 192.168.2.0/24

*Equipos en ambas LANs, compartiendo conexiones físicas y equipos de capa 2.

*¿Puedo decirle a los 192.168.2.0/24 que tienen como gateway la 192.168.1.1?

*¿Puedo tener squid3 corriendo para ambas LANs al mismo tiempo?

Si las premisas/preguntas son correctas luego hago rutas y demás por route y las permisiones con iptables.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> *¿Puedo decirle a los 192.168.2.0/24 que tienen como gateway la 192.168.1.1?
> 
> ...

 

Puedes pero no creo que sirva de nada. Los 192.168.2.0/24 no saben como hacer llegar los datos a 192.168.1.1

La puerta de enlace por defecto, para cada ip, debe ser una ip de la propia lan.

Creo que tendrás que configurar el punto de unión de las dos lanes para hacer nat de las ips 192.168.2.0/24 a 192.168.1.2

----------

## pcmaster

Hola,

Tendrás dos redes separadas 192.168.1.x y 192.168.2.x. Los equipos con IP de una red no pueden ver a los de otra, pero al compartir cableado también comparten ancho de banda y además si alguien le pone uno de los equipos una IP de la otra red, podría infiltrarse en la misma, por lo que es preferible a nivel de rendimiento y seguridad tener dos tarjetas de red.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Entiendo. 

¿No es posible permitir se vean utilizando iptables?

¿Alguno tiene idea si puedo utilizar squid para ambas redes? El mismo squid.

----------

## quilosaq

 *Pablo S. Barrera wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> ¿No es posible permitir se vean utilizando iptables?
> 
> ...

 

Mira este artículo en el que se usa iptables:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Home_Router/es#Conectar_otra_LAN_.28o_dos_o_tres.29

----------

